# Midnight Hours



## Queen_of_Spades (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey,

So I think this is the place, right? I wanted to share one of the campaings im running, see what kinds of feedback i could receive. Im not looking for praise (but that is always welcome, sure), but for advice, sugestions and ways i could improve it.

I also have a request: please PLEASE dont mind my writing style. i've not written anything but manuals in the last 5 or so years (and that in portuguese, my first language). In english i dont belive i've ever written anything but e-mails, chat conversations, posts and aplication forms...

So, here it goes (sweaty hands...). A peak on the setting and main characters. Next post i start the story.

--------------------------------

Midnight - _It's been a hundred years since the shadow fell_...

I dont know how much of you guys know this setting, so here it goes, MN in a nutshell (including already my homebrewed changes):

There was a big war in the heavens, many millenia ago. Gods of light versus Izrador, the Great dark lord of Darkness. The darkness lost, but at a terrible price. To prevent the dark god from ever returning, the lords of light cast him away from heavens, and he lands here, the mortal realm. And as a side effect, the mortal realm of Aryth was forever cut from the other planes. Being alone, but the only god in whole creation, Izrador started slowly to rebuild his power. He made a warior race, just to serve him (the orcs) and corrupted lots of humans to work for him. But somehow, the pure fey (Elves and Dwarves), were always beyond his touch. Thre times the armies of the dark god arose and fought the free peoples of Aryth. Twice they failed.

One hundred years ago, The dark god won.

-----------------------------------------------

A Midnight Campaing is supposed to be very dark and hopeless. The BBEG won, the world is conquered and there is no more place for heroes. Stil, that is not the tone i wanted for my campaing, so I went the oposite way: A small group of rebels, against all odds will find a way to, if not defeat for good, weaken the Shadow that is the dark god, and restore balance (much like the rebellion during the original Star wars Trilogy), giving the good guys a chance to fight again.

Those rebels (you guessed right) are the PCs:

*Sabin, son of Irdrin, last survivor of the Blackhorse tribe* _(played by F.): _ A Human Fighter, from the proud Sarcossan people. The sarcossans were once the most powerful knights of the land. Few could match them in a fight, and almost no one in a battle involving horses. Once they were noble proud warioros, but in the age of shadow Sabin's tribe and family were slaughtered by orc raiders. Sabin barely escaped, carring with himself only his lance (a family heirloom) and his brother-horse, Bucefalus.

*Mondrian Hawk-Eyes * _(Played by B.): _ This snow elf always had an inate hatred for the Shadow forces, even for one of his kind. Since a child he was always practicing with other warriors, always among the adults and with no time for child's plays. He had a destiny, he tought, a land to defend, a family to protect. And one day, he would destroy the Shadow.
Then his sister, Melyssa, was kidnapped by forces comanded by the evil Sorcerer of Shadow, scourge of the elven people. And he learned that the call to batlle was not only in his soul, but also in his blood: Mondrian and Melyssa were children of Aradil, the powerful Witch Queen, ruler of all elves and last beacon of light against the evergrowing Shadow. Suddenly overwhealmed with responsability, Mondrian decided that the training time was over, and it was time for some action: he would rescue his sister.

*Urgosh, The Prodigal * _(played by A.): _ This orc was an exemple of a soldier. always among the first in his trainings, always folowing orders without question. Trouble started during his first assignment. It was supposed to be easy, just guard an elven prisioner. But Urgosh had never seen elves before, and sure not one with that pleading eyes. He fell something diffrent while taking care of her. Could it be caompassion? He couldnt know, he had never been taught such feelings. But still, he started to care about her. One day, he made the decision that changed his life forever. He couldnt see his comander beating and abusing the elven girl while all other soldier laugh. He realized that he was the only one that cared for her and was the only one that would do something for her.
Now they are on the run. His former comander is dead, but his former comrades know his face and what he did. But the girl is safe, and that is what matters for him now.

*Peregrin "im just a halfling"* _(played by L.): _ This halfling spent his whole life believing in 3 things: "dont trust people", "always hide" and "If you cant hide, run". This way he scaped a lot of trouble, like getting devored by orcs, getting enslaved, Getting enslaved and then devoured... The list goes on. He would have gotten quite a reputation, if anyone ever learned he existed. "be invisible", he learned. "big people will always underestimate you", he learned.
Soon he wandered too close to the elven forest and found some members of the resistance. He relucted in being recruited, after all "dont trust anyone" was one of his main guidelines, but eventually joined. Now is wait and see what this "big people" have to offer.

------------------------------------------------------------

So, that's it. if I use too many Midnight terms and things get confusing, please ask me and I will explain. If anything else gets confusing, ask. Im really enjoying myself in this campaing and anything you can say to help me improve it will be very welcome


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm intrigued.


----------

